# NB e-loop b-12-4 oder Noctua NF-12



## espo (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

Welche der beiden Lüfter haltet ihr für sinnvoller im sie auf 2 120er und einem 240er Radiator zu setzen? Geräuschkulisse ist mir sehr wichtig aber die Leistung sollte ausreichend sein. 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Lüfter durch irgendetwas saugen soll, dann den Noctua. Wenn der Lüfter "frei atmen" kann, den eLoop.


----------



## espo (26. Januar 2016)

Ich habe sowohl die b-12-4, als auch die b12-2 hier. Die vierer sind aber selbst bei 50% richtig übel laut - fallen also schonmal raus. Die 2er sind zwar recht leise,  fördern aber (subjektiv) weniger. Haut das hin?


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

Klar haut das hin, schneller ist lauter, auch bei eLoops 

Mir gefällt das Geräusch der eLoops nicht wirklich, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die F12 sind bei 1500rpm natürlich auch nicht leise 

Von der Leistung werden sie gleich sein, wie eLoops sind zwar eigentlich etwas stärker bei gleichen rpm, dafür dichten sie nicht richtig ab


----------



## espo (26. Januar 2016)

Kurz zur Klarstellung für mich: Meinst du,  die Noctuas sind mit den 2ern oder den 4ern der eloops vergleichbar? 

Hab jetzt der 4er sowohl per manueller, als auch mit der Boardsteuerung versucht - Katastrophe! Wie gesagt, selbst bei 50% oder geringster Ansteuerung mit der manuellen absolut untragbar.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Januar 2016)

Das ist merkwürdig. Ich habe auch 2 hier und die sind für mich unhörbar. Wie hast du die denn montiert? Saugen die Lüfter durch irgendetwas durch? Bzw. wie viel Platz haben sie im Einsaugbereich?


----------



## espo (26. Januar 2016)

Ich hab schon gelesen,  dass die eloops recht "sensibel" darauf reagieren, in welcher Umgebung sie schaufeln. Ich habe daher schon saugend,  blasend und in der Hand versucht,   immer mit ähnlichem Ergebnis. Man könnte von einem Montagsmodel ausgehen aber gleich 2 davon abzubekommen? 

Wie hast du sie geregelt? Mich wundert hakt auch,  dass selbst 50% Leistung schon so krass laut sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

espo schrieb:


> Kurz zur Klarstellung für mich: Meinst du,  die Noctuas sind mit den 2ern oder den 4ern der eloops vergleichbar?
> 
> Hab jetzt der 4er sowohl per manueller, als auch mit der Boardsteuerung versucht - Katastrophe! Wie gesagt, selbst bei 50% oder geringster Ansteuerung mit der manuellen absolut untragbar.



Wie schnell drehen die denn bei 50%?


----------



## espo (26. Januar 2016)

Kann ich eben gar nicht sagen,  Sitz nicht mehr am PC. Aber die Regelung des MB sollte das doch zuverlässig handlen können,  oder?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Januar 2016)

Bei mir werden sie per PWM übers Mainboard geregelt.
Bist du dir sicher das es das Rauschen von der Luft ist? Könnten sonst auch die Motoren sein. Hab mal gehört das das bei den wohl fast wie eine Lotterie ist


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

Die 12-4 haben kein PWM und eine Drehzahl von 2400rpm.
Habe mir grade die Werte angesehen, selbst bei 6V haben die noch 1300rpm, da sind alle Lüfter laut!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1X26wjQsSA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei dem Video aber beachten, dass die eLoops bei Hindernissen immer etwas lauter werden

Noctua bekommst per PWM halt auf 300rpm runter, und das Lager ist klasse


----------



## Acemonty (27. Januar 2016)

Logisch, dass die 4er lauter sind. Drehen ja auch höher 
Ich kann die Eloops nur empfehlen. Mit einer Einschränkung. Keinen Überkopfeinbau. Denn dann gibts oft ein leises, aber sehr nerviges Brummgeräusch.


----------



## espo (27. Januar 2016)

Hab eben nachgesehen,  die vierer drehen bei 50% mit 1200/1300 Umdrehungen. Ein von denen hat definitiv nen Lagerschaden, die anderen sind schlichtweg zu laut.  Wie seht ihr die 2er im Vergleich zu den Noctuas?

Btw,  im Video sind die Noctua P zu sehen,  ich meinte die F Version.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Januar 2016)

Das Lager der Noctuas würde ich als Welten besser bezeichnen. Imo gibt es derzeit nur zwei für mich perfekte Lager: Silent Wings 2 und Noctuas SSOA2-Lager.

Auch die Klangcharakterstik der Noctuas gefällt mir besser als das der eLoops. Aber auch die Noctua F werden ab ~1200rpm sehr laut, das ist nunmal einfach bei jedem Lüfter so.

Ich würde 2mal die Noctua F nehmen, würde mich wundern wenn man über 1000rpm benötigt


----------



## espo (27. Januar 2016)

Bei all den Vorteilen der Noctuas frage ich mich, wo die Eloops die Rechtfertigung für den Preis hernehmen? Nur weil made in Germany??


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Januar 2016)

Die sind net Made in Germany sondern nur entwickelt, werden wie alle anderen auch sonst wo hergestellt 
Die Noctuas F12 kosten das gleichen wie die 120er eLoops  Noiseblocker lässt sich die entwicklung und die einzigartigkeit natürlich bezahlen

15-20€ (bzw 20-25€ bei 140ern) ist der ganz normale Preis für "Premiumlüfter, egal ob Noiseblocker, Noctua, bequiet etc


----------



## Nathenhale (27. Januar 2016)

Ich würde dir zu den Noctuas raten habe selber 3 von denn und die sind einfach klasse. Ich höre so gut wie nicht von denn und die drehen bei mir immer auf 100% außer ich regel sie manuel runter. BTW Probier mal Speedfan aus die Mainboard Steuerung ist manchmal etwas seltsam. Und über Spedfan kannst du den Lüftern auch ne Lüfter Kurve verpassen wie sie dir beliebt und ob sie sich nach Grafikarten oder CPU temp richten soll.


----------

